# Why men have better friends



## markh (May 6, 2002)

WHY MEN HAVE BETTER FRIENDS

*Friendship between Women:*
A woman didn't come home one night. The next day she told her husband that she had slept over at a friend's house. The man called his wife's 10 best friends.
None of them knew about it.

*Friendship between Men:*
A man didn't come home one night. The next day he told his wife that he had slept over at a friend's house. The woman called her husband's 10 best friends.
Eight of them confirmed that he had slept over, and two claimed
that he was still there.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

jon


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

So true........ :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

T3RBO said:


> So true........ :lol:


Isn't it just


----------



## G-10 (Sep 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

